

Direct CabCall - DirectCabCall

Find a local taxi cab or taxi cab company and complete a booking in 10 seconds or less! No dispatcher or call center. Cloud driver, worldwide service. MOVE OVER UBER! Finally, a universal app for taxi cab drivers, passengers, and taxi cab companies. Get a Glympse of your driver approaching, call with a few taps, e.t.a.&#x27;s, driver name, picture, read reviews, cancel cab at anytime, plus many extras. All free. Require at least one driver and one passenger logged in locally. Visit us at: www.directcabcall.com.
======
ryan_j_naughton
Where do you get your supply of vehicles? All independent drivers? Do you
already work with existing fleets?

------
DirectCabCall
We will redesign our website soon. Download and test out the app. We look
forward to your comments.

